# Gimp Tut's



## Tobi269 (2. Januar 2009)

Ich brauche Gimp Tut's
Ich bin recht erfahren mit Gimp,kenne mich also damit recht gut aus.
Muss also nicht super gut erklärt sein.
Sollen Tut's sein,mitdennen man gute Banner/Styles etc. machen kann.

Danke

Tut muss deutsch sein


----------



## smileyml (2. Januar 2009)

...mmhhh, zwei Tage dabei und schon zwei Suchaufträge in Auftrag gegeben. Beide male ohne "Hallo" oder ein "Bitte".
Dann will ich gegenfragen. Geht bei dir Google nicht mehr seid dem neuen Jahr? Links zu Tutorials findest du nebenbei auch wie bereits erwähnt hier auf der Seite in verschiedenen Ecken.
Ein bisschen Eigeninitiative darfst du ruhig zeigen und nicht andere für dich suchen lassen. 

Grüße Marco


----------



## Tobi269 (2. Januar 2009)

Ok,Sorry


Bitte schließen


----------



## Avarra (10. Januar 2009)

Hi du,

na du kannst ja mal hier schauen ... :

http://www.gimp-werkstatt.de/werkstatt-forum/index.php

Lieben Gruß

Avarra


----------



## fluessig (11. Januar 2009)

Schöne Seite Avarra. Die Übersicht mit den Thumbnails für die Tutorials hat es mir besonders angetan.


----------



## Avarra (11. Januar 2009)

Danke!

also auf der homepage meinst du ... also nicht die, die wir direkt im Forum haben sondern die von hier:

http://www.gimp-werkstatt.de/

mit dem Forum verlinkt sind ?


----------



## fluessig (11. Januar 2009)

Genau die Seite meine ich. Was noch richtig stark käme, wäre eine Wand mit allen Thumbnails, so dass man sich einfach alle Effekte ansehen kann


----------



## Avarra (11. Januar 2009)

Nun ja ... ich kann ja mal mit unserem Admin sprechen ... wobei ... ich habe mich so an diese Aufteilung gewöhnt (ich weiß ja was hinter den links ist) daß ich es gar nicht anders haben möchte


----------



## Avarrra (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich sehe gerade meinen Beitrag - hmm ich bin jetzt unter dieser Seite hier zu finden bzw. auch meine Tutorien

http://www.gimp-atelier.org

hier mal unsere bisherige Liste - mit Vorschaubildchen:

http://www.gimp-atelier.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=58

Lieben Gruß

Avarra


----------



## Avarra (10. Januar 2011)

Avarra hat gesagt.:


> Hi du,
> 
> na du kannst ja mal hier schauen ... :
> 
> ...



Falls jemand meine Tutorien sucht, die sind jetzt hier zu finden:

http://www.gimp-atelier.org/forum/index.php

Lieben Gruß

Avarra


----------

